# Mr. Chicken's Pumpkin Sculpting



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

There's a pumpkin carving contest this week, and the pumpkins are free, so I figured I'd give pumpkin sculpting a whirl. This is the result of about 3 hours with an x-acto knife and a medium sized loop tool.

















For a first attempt, I'm pleased.

Subtractive sculpting is hard, especially when you're used to pushing clay and you're working on a round object with only about two inches of workable material before it becomes a dark, seeded void, but it's still quite fun.

EDIT:
added wire stitches to the forehead laceration. I'll be dropping him off to the contest judging after lunch today.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

...I hate you... 



That's awesome! I'm lucky if I can get two triangle eyes to come out the same size when I carve mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap! And I hate you, too!:googly:

Fantastic job, Mr C. If this one doesn't win a prize, the judges are blind.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your first attempt? I'll join in the hate fest, too!  He looks great, good luck in the contest!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

We Hate Mr. Chicken!! We Hate Mr. Chicken!! We Hate Mr. Chicken!!

No really that is crazy good!
you'll win for sure.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

that looks crazy delicious to me


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL, so great and even more so for a first attempt. Curious, how long will this last and is there a way to preserve or prolong this sculpt?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hate you! I might be able to do Charles brown but that is about it. You suck. LOL


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

wow


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I sense a lot of pumpkin-envy on this thread. :googly:

Excellent job on the carving, Mr. C! Any power tools or just the ones shown?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

haha, I hate you all, too! 
thanks everyone!

Tot13, I've read that bleach or vaseline can work for preserving pumpkins a few more days.

Bone To Pick, just these two tools, and some hefty scissors for the aluminum wire


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, not that I would expect ANYthing different from you, my dear, but that is just spectacular. You are incredibly talented


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Would you stop it already? I'm going to make a kicking hanged man...out of myself


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

you guys are too funny! Mr C cast it and sell them. You have a bunch of customers lined up already. Wonderful work I wish I had a 100th of your talent.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That is phenomenal!!! Awesome job....as usual!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Its Pumpkinstein.......lol.

Nice job on it!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

But there is much to be learned from this sculpture: The view is not full front, straight on ...there is an emotion being conveyed by the expression of the eyes & mouth...there's movement and stretching in the punkin folds. And hate in the eyes of everyone who looks upon it. Actually, it's not hate as much as it's ENVY!
Well, maybe you can carve a pumpkin really well, but *I* have talents , too you know!! I have...I have.........I HAVE.....BOOBS! SO THERE! BOOBS ALWAYS WIN!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Fanf**kingtastic! Great job there Chicken


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey there Mr. Chicken, I posted a thread on pumpkin preservation here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24562

Sblanck Quote: Chlorox Clean-Up Cleaner with Bleach according to the guy at Extremepumpkins.com

Hauntcast Quote: Tilex is also amazing. Got this from Tom Nardone as well.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is simply amazing, didn't know you could do that with a pumpkin.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow pretty sweet! Happy Halloween!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought Vaseline worked best?


----------



## punkin (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't believe that is your first time! INCREDIBLE!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, fantastic job. Good luck in the contest!


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Great job!

Wish I had that kind of time. This is the first year I have really seen this type of sculpting take off. I guess everyone is moving on from the "Pumpkin Masters" technique. My pumpkin carving is one of the few places pop culture enters my haunt. Last year it was the "Trick R Treat" pumpkin, and the year before was a chubby "Jason" hockey mask head.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yes..i'm joining in the hatefest too! you suck!

good luck in the contest!

and debbie....your.... crazy.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow...What a great job! I don't hate you but I am green with envy.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Pretty darn cool Mr. C. Always amazing to watch you hone your sculpting skills. You never disapoint. Awesome pumpkin!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! This project was unexpectedly fun, and I even ended up winning the contest


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Dman! That looks great for a first attempt! Nice work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

A little late responding ... but AWESOME job Mr. C!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats on the win...well deserved.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Masterfully done! congrats on the win too!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very cool Mr. C! Just crawled out of my halloween hole to comment. Maybe I'll try that with a pumpkin I saved for myself. (once again no time to carve a jack-o-lantern).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Go, Chicken, go, Chicken, winnah!

I'm happy to see the judges knew a masterpiece when they saw it


----------



## St0ney (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn that sculpture is pure Talent!
It's amazing what someone artistic can do with just an x-acto-and a Clay Loop!

When I first saw this Frankenstein pumpkin, I thought it was done by Ray Villafane.
His pumpkin sculptures are very similar to this.

Congrats on this - it's a work of Art.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you all!

St0ney, I was very inspired by Ray Villafane's work.


----------

